# General Category > Creative Area >  Bracelet

## Angie

Have been trying to get this finished for months but have never had the time until now love the pink and gold together on this weave

----------


## Stella180

That’s pretty.

----------


## Angie

Thank you, its for Caitlin not far off finished, its the first time have tried Japanese weaving

----------


## Stella180

I’m no expert but it look pretty good to me. I’m sure your lass will love it. I really need to catch up with you at some point cos I’ve been out of the loop for a while.

----------

Angie (17-11-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

That's gorgeous!

----------

Angie (17-11-20)

----------


## Mira

Wow, that looks real good  :(inlove):

----------

Angie (17-11-20)

----------


## Paula

Soooo pretty

----------

Angie (17-11-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

It is beautiful Angie. X

----------

Angie (17-11-20)

----------


## Suzi

So pretty! You really are talented!

----------

Angie (17-11-20)

----------


## Angie

Thank you all.

----------


## Angie

> I’m no expert but it look pretty good to me. I’m sure your lass will love it. I really need to catch up with you at some point cos I’ve been out of the loop for a while.


It has been quite a while

----------


## magie06

It's beautiful. What talented hands you have.

----------


## Angie

Thank you Magie x

----------

